# Why does my betta not flare?



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry if this is in the wrong board, but I don't think he is sick.
I was just wondering if this was normal for some bettas. He had fin rot, but that appears to be gone. I have put a mirror up, and he just doesn't seem interested. Just wanted to see if this was normal. Keiichi and Runa flare at everything, so a little suprised Ryo doesn't.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Some males just never flare. I've had a couple that haven't, it's all in how aggressive they are. Some males are less aggressive than others.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay, thanks. I kinda figured that was just the case, but wanted to be sure. XD


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

No problem, no question is stupid.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Most of mine don't flare.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, all in the temperment. All of my bettas flare quite willingly, but one of these days I'll end up with one that doesn't.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Age, temperature, personality, environment are all factors that decide whether a betta will flare or not. It could be your fish is older and just doesn't care as much any more. When Fish started to get older he stopped bubblenesting and flaring even though he'd been very aggressive in his younger days.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Tiger never flared when he was in his divided tank . . . then I switched roommates on him. He flared all the time at him. Maybe it has to do with who they're more intimidated by, or who they think they can take.


----------



## LennonJohnX (Apr 25, 2010)

My betta John flared at my sister's female and even flared at goldfish! I got a new little female and John is very content to have her company. He has not flared at her.


----------

